# Lurker ... Still lurking...



## Blob (Apr 28, 2020)

Well last post with currently in beaumont, safe to say I'm out of there. Being in the swAmp you find much wild edibles, such as wild onion, dollar weeds, and the great clover... I'm going miss those because the more west you get of where Houston is located, the less moisture there is, and wild onions grow especially well in damp places. Last post made was in Houston, the following day I caught out, and today I'm in San Antonio.

A night train was not a smart idea for me. I could barely rest as the wind blew into the car I was on. To make matters worse, I have no sweater so there was no hope bundling up. As it made a rest stop though, I moved to another car down the line which had good space to lay down and was shielded from the wind with the direction facing back from the direction the train was making, which helped cut down wind shear tremendously. Rode for a solid ten hours till I came up on Kirby. Finding a street, as the train had slowed approaching the yard, I hopped off making sure to keep running so I would not fall on my ass as I hit the ground.

I was born in Denton, so to a degree like it does with alot of Texans, it holds a spot in my heart this state does. The swampy moisture in the air was gone. My nose along the ride smelt the all odoriferous smell of cow patties due to the amount of pastures that had been along the route. Yessir I'm definitely on the great plains again.

Just like everywhere else I've been through, the effects of this present crisis the nation finds itself in is clearly seen. I have a bad habit of looking through commercial garbages, such as the dollar store or dollar general, and just like a number of towns I've passed through to get where I'm at today, their dumpsters are looking like a bomb was set off. A pizza hut located down the way was set off from residences so I took a look there, and viola, a box of sausage pizza was found looking untouched by a living soul. Ate it up sparing none for the birds, but I'm sure they will be just fine.

I decided to go check out the Alamo, which of course was shut down to the public due to the Covid. Looking around a bit while respectfully staying out the Alamo, I took a look at the historic items around the vicinity.






Well I didn't see an exit but south out the yard on my atlas, so I'm making my way north to DFW. I'm still kicking, hope all of you are doing the same. Goodnight and good luck.


----------



## DirtyMartini (Apr 28, 2020)

God Speed to new Mexico or Northwest ...


----------



## Blob (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks be trying to hop soon to your locale, then cutting back west, preferably to be honest I want to be a bit north of new Mexico but, then again it's what makes this life exciting, not knowing where the hell I'm going, I think I found the right track to head out on, but going to have to study


----------



## LuckyMinnie (Apr 30, 2020)

Blob said:


> Well last post with currently in beaumont, safe to say I'm out of there. Being in the swAmp you find much wild edibles, such as wild onion, dollar weeds, and the great clover... I'm going miss those because the more west you get of where Houston is located, the less moisture there is, and wild onions grow especially well in damp places. Last post made was in Houston, the following day I caught out, and today I'm in San Antonio.
> 
> A night train was not a smart idea for me. I could barely rest as the wind blew into the car I was on. To make matters worse, I have no sweater so there was no hope bundling up. As it made a rest stop though, I moved to another car down the line which had good space to lay down and was shielded from the wind with the direction facing back from the direction the train was making, which helped cut down wind shear tremendously. Rode for a solid ten hours till I came up on Kirby. Finding a street, as the train had slowed approaching the yard, I hopped off making sure to keep running so I would not fall on my ass as I hit the ground.
> 
> ...


I think maybe I'm a really weird person because I don't mind the smell of shit from farm animals. It smells like home, like childhood. Does anyone else find it nostalgic, or am I just a strange motherfucker? Anyway, thanks for your post. I enjoyed seeing the Alamo. I wish you well in your travels.


----------



## Blob (Apr 30, 2020)

It smells great I admit, just don't run to quick around it, I remember one time as a kid running around a ten-acre pasture helping my folks, but my foot slipped, then the ground my hit... I was covered in cow shit...


----------



## Blob (Apr 30, 2020)

My head hit I meant


----------

